

Hackers Gonna Hack - laktek
http://vesess.com/blog/hackers-gonna-hack/

======
inuke
It's very easy for Mark Zuckerberg to say this kinda thing because he is
sitting on billions of dollars. Hackers may build things for fun, but most of
us have profit in mind as well.

~~~
abyssknight
I like to make money building things, but honestly, that isn't why I do it.
Actually, I typically switch jobs when I don't like what I'm building.
Billions or hundreds, that shouldn't change who you are. If it does, perhaps
you were never that passionate about building things in the first place.

------
tharindufit
You will really enjoy anything that you love to do instead just working for
someone for something.

